
iOS 10 will let you delete most of Apple’s default apps - koolba
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/06/ios-10-is-going-to-let-you-delete-most-of-apples-default-apps/
======
koolba
Back when I had a iOS device I put all of these in a folder named "Crapple".

